# Rack of Lamb on the Smoker- Check it Out



## ravanelli

For a special occasion I picked up a rack of lamb.  Most people either love lamb or they don't, and it does tend to have a pungent flavor than can overpower everything around it.  I've always liked lamb and this was my first lamb smoke.

Most of the time rack of lamb is crusted and roasted, or else just fire grilled.  I decided to do it low and slow.  Here's how it went:








I scored the rack, and put mustard and Jeff's rub on both sides:







Threw it on my Horizon smoker at around 230 for about 3 hours.  Here's the look just before it was done:







Before I knew it, I had already gone up to about 165 internal temperature--this thing really cooked faster than I thought it would.  I yanked it off the grill right away:







Finally a warm sunny day here in Portland, so we set up on the patio.  You can see I did a couple of long-stem artichokes with some homemade mayonnaise for dipping.  Also got a bowl of Jeff's BBQ sauce, and a blond ale.







Carved the ribs individually right there:













Now, I know what you're thinking.  There's a smoke ring, but the center is gray, and tender meat can't be gray.  Well, like I said I should have pulled it about 10 degrees earlier, but in this case no major harm done.  This is such a tender cut that despite the color it was still moist and tender.   We ate them like you would a baby back rib- dipping them into the bbq sauce along the way.

There's two things I really like about this method of preparing lamb rack.  For one, lamb fat is very firm, and this gave it time to melt and actually become edible.  Secondly, the smokiness took the edge off the lamb flavor just a bit.  I would definitely use this method again, only next time hopefully keep it somewhat pink in the middle.

Thanks for checking out my latest Q-view!


----------



## cwalk

Ive never had lamb but thats looks sooo awesome. Nice furniture too


----------



## venture

Nice to see another who appreciates the wonderful flavor of lamb.  Good job.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3

I love lamb!  Especially smoked!!!!  That's a fine looking smoke job -- but I agree that it needs to have some pink next time.  Nice job on the Qview,too!


----------



## SmokinAl

Great looking lamb!


----------



## gros cochon

Very nice. I love lamb but never had it smoked. I gotta try this soon.


----------



## thunderdome

Beautiful pics & food. Great smoke


----------



## meateater

Fat side up, nice smoke ring! Yup, that's a winner!


----------



## smokey mo

That looks great.  I love lamb. Especially smoked.  Good job for team PNW.


----------



## biaviian

Gotta love lamb, especially smoked.  I usually just go with salt, pepper, and thyme (olive oil to make it all stick)


----------



## donald green

We don't have that Beer in Kalamazoo

Don


----------



## houston smoker

that makes me HUNGRY!!!!!!


----------



## africanmeat

This is a nice pice of meat


----------



## rstr hunter

Do you do delivery?  I'd take a couple of racks just a litle rarer.  That looks awesome.  Great job.


----------



## lght

Wow great pics.  I've cooked lamb on the grill before, but never in the large smoker for an extended perioud of time!!  It's on my list!


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!!

This is the first I saw this thread------------Awesome looking Lamb!!!!

Nice Job!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## grohl4pres

I love lamb and that looks very good.


----------



## roller

It looks good and have always wanted to try it...not to much Lamb eating around where I live...About the only place that carrys it around here is Sam1s club and its real expensive...Nice smoke..


----------



## srtocino

Looks Great. What kind of chips did you use?


----------

